# What is the folder equivilent of a TiPD-S?



## Hodsta (Sep 9, 2007)

My favourate folders are a Bradley Alias, a CRKT Lakes PAL and a SOG Arcitech. However I know there must be a whole host of nice things out there I'm oblivious too.

I want something with a 3 inch blade there or thereabouts, one handed opener (no autos) and a pocket clip, something strong, reliable, simple and subtle. Something classic as opposed to agressive. Pics appreciated.

I've ruled ot the Sebbie and Striders as am looking for something a little more dressy.

As a clue I quite like this Van Heerden - any recommendations up to $700?







Thanks 
Hodsta


----------



## cutlerylover (Sep 9, 2007)

If youy like that one look into william Henry knives, very similar top quality gentlemans knives! Obviously a nice sebenza mgiht work for you too...but the william henry knives are just awesome and alot more affordable than $700...Im not sure what to recommend if you want a custom besides taking a look over at www.knifeart.com great customs over there and you cna choose between price ranges in a search...they have them split like $500 and under or $500 - $1000...and so on...


----------



## cutlerylover (Sep 9, 2007)

for example, this is a $700 knife...linerlock, just beautifull!!!!

http://www.knifeart.com/golkojfol.html

But there are lots of nice knives that cost less than this one...

p.s. I like your panda KISS avatar, lol, nice!


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 9, 2007)

That is nice - I've actually been considering the black lip pearl version but it is just a little too bling. I am gonna be one fussy customer!

Panda's certainly rock:laughing:.

Thanks for your advice. Do you have any first hand knowledge of Van Heerdens, any good?


----------



## cutlerylover (Sep 9, 2007)

Hodsta said:


> Do you have any first hand knowledge of Van Heerdens, any good?


 

Sorry, I do not...  Maybe someone reading does...and maybe then can post their thoughts on it...


----------



## Bullzaye (Sep 9, 2007)

Chris Reeve Mnandi.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 9, 2007)

http://arizonacustomknives.com/

http://www.steeladdictionknives.com/sitelanding/


----------



## RA40 (Sep 10, 2007)

There are plenty of nice knives at that price point...too many customs to even begin to list.

http://www.nordicknives.com/CustomTN1.php

(A self plug since I saw one of mine here. Even though I don't get the proceeds of the sale, I like to see mine find a nice home.) 
http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/products/?id=4101


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Sep 10, 2007)

Check TrueNorthKnives.com for a Lambert Inferno, or, try out your GoogleFu and look for a Lum Deluxe Folding Tanto with Desert Ironwood Scales. Yowza.

One of my new favorites, however, are Kirk Rexroat's knives. I bought an Al Mar Nomad a few months ago and saw his name on the blade tang. Since then, spent some serious time on his site ogling his folders. Very cool stuff. Eyeing a "Twiggy" myself.

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## strideredc (Sep 24, 2007)

a strider PT


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 24, 2007)

Custom Terzuola ATCF bolstered with wood scales


----------



## Freyth (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Chris Reeve's Mnandi are fantastic. They sort of look like a slipjoint, which is why it appeals to me :naughty:. Although... I think the Mnandi is a tad small for those with big hands.


----------



## Gizzy (Sep 25, 2007)

How about this...Jens Anso - Outbreak v93-456 (RWL-34 steel, Ti 6AL/4V frame/clip, Tan G10 scales #1/5 ) and my favorite little Anso Ti credit card knife 




















oops my bad I just reread that your looking for something more dressier hehe
well knifeart,arizona custom knives,steel addiction are all great sources for custom high end knives...here's a few more links for you then bladeart and bladegallery(they have a great kitchen knives section also called the epicurean edge)


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all your help here but I actually went for a budget cut and got a MCUSTA, not as nice as many you have pointed me too but still a nice looking knife with an excellent blade, dam scales and secure lock-up IMHO. My girl is from Pretoria so maybe I'll pick up a Van Heerden next time I'm in SA.






Once again :wave: thansk for your help.


----------



## GregWormald (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Koji Hara Atlanta Lady that gets looks every time I use it. Check his web site for all his standard patterns.
Greg


----------



## TKC (Oct 4, 2007)

*This is the knife equivalent:*


----------



## GhostReaction (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Kiss Panda, I would have to agree with TKC. The XM-18 to me is the Ti-PD equivalent. 
Its not dressy though, but if you can find one get one. 

I just got myself a dressy tough blade by Peter Carey. He do custom to your liking. For $700 you could get the works. His price is very reasonable. Great chap to deal with.

This is the dress up Nitro model.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris Reeve Sebenza with your choice of inlay  Some really great looking knives. I really like the micarta inlay and "Pheasant Tail" graphic sebenzas. Too bad I'd probably never use it :shakehead

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 7, 2007)

The Mcusta is a great choice..one of my favorite classy knife for under $150...Can't beat it!!!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, you did mention subtle, so I'd also recommend the Hinderer XM-18. 
A little flashier, Hinderer Inferno. 
Creme de la creme :thumbsup:


----------



## cqbdude (Nov 8, 2007)

Here you go....the equivalent to the Mcgizmo Ti PD-S

Mick Strider Custom Nightmare Grind Double Gunner Grip....


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh man that is cool, hardly a "gentlemans folder" but that is one smart looking Strider - nice pouch aswell, is that a Strider item also? Looks neat next to Matts holester.


----------



## TKC (Dec 8, 2007)

*I also have a Peter Carey knife, and it is fantastic!! Well built, and tough. Fit and finish are all excellent, blade is dead centered, and is wicked sharp. I highly recommend one of his folders!!





















And if THAT isn't your cup of tea, then I would strongly suggest a Sebenza. They are a fantastic knife!!*


----------



## Royal Oak (Jan 2, 2008)

Did someone say Sebenza....






Highly recommend them...


----------



## 65535 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the sebby is a perfect mate for a Ti McG light, it's also got a Titanium handle, it's elegant, and functional, it employs every characteristic that makes a McG light such a fine piece of work, I think they were made for each other.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to concur with an earlier reply- the Hinderer XM-18. I also owned a Firetac Extreme. Rick's knives are truly amazing. The quality is excellent. The XM-18 is pretty much a purely custom knife, and seems to possess a similar form and function balance as the TiPD-S IMHO. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 5, 2008)

that is if you can find one


Chronos said:


> I have to concur with an earlier reply- the Hinderer XM-18. I also owned a Firetac Extreme. Rick's knives are truly amazing. The quality is excellent. The XM-18 is pretty much a purely custom knife, and seems to possess a similar form and function balance as the TiPD-S IMHO.
> 
> Highly recommended.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 6, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> that is if you can find one


Indeed, just as with the TiPD-S.


----------



## billybright (Jan 7, 2008)

Scott Cook Lochsa Ti & Damascus folder;


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah both items are out of production 


Chronos said:


> Indeed, just as with the TiPD-S.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 15, 2008)

the small Sebenza is the equivilent to the TiPD-s, neither are dressy. both kick it. 

a dressy light would be a DaPD-s.


----------

